# K1200GT or R1200RT ... which one to get?



## tomana (Jan 30, 2016)

hi folks, thanks for letting me register with your forum 

I'm first time buyer for a BMW cycle so I need some help deciding (not yet read up on the real world details, etc).

narrowed down to 2 bikes:

2003 K1200GT @ 38k for $6k (very nice clean condition)

2008 R1200RT @ 52k for $7.5k

I prefer the style of the K bike but other than looks, I have no preference

which of these two (or any other year / model) should I consider ?

Thanks for any input you might decide to post ...


----------



## BeemerGuy (Jan 18, 2007)

They have a totally different riding position and different performance characteristics. I've owned both, but prefer the RT. Which way did you go?


----------

